

Ask HN: Why does Quora require Username/Pass after a FB Connect Signup? - bdickason

I'm working on a new web app and aiming to make the sign-in/sign-up as seamless as possible. I'm constantly stumped that sites like Quora, Plancast, etc that offer FB Connect as your primary account all require you to basically create an account afterwards.<p>It seems that the time saved is all lost by the time you've completed the sign-up process.<p>Is there a technical or business reason to require users to enter an e-mail/password after signing up with FB Connect? Or is it just a failsafe in case Facebook goes tyrannical one day?
======
smoody
Just a guess, but could it be that they want to be able to authenticate a user
in the event that they delete their facebook account and thus their facebook
credentials cannot be used for authentication?

